# Pics of Torrance Dog Show



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, I hope this link works. The pics are not great, some are blurry and too far away, but we all know how I suck at taking pictures ~ LOL

Pull up the link, and click on "view slideshow again", then click on the arrow to go to the next pic :biggrin: 

***EDIT***

***EDIT the EDIT*** See if this link works. Let me know.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSi...mshare&Ux=0


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ It's not working for me. I emailed the link to myself, and it worked. Hmmmm, what did I do wrong?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Darn, I wanted to see, and it isn't working for me!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

> LOL ~ It's not working for me. I emailed the link to myself, and it worked. Hmmmm, what did I do wrong?[/B]


It probably means you have access and we don't. 

p.s. that is an earring, isn't it, in your photo?


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Okay, I hope this link works. The pics are not great, some are blurry and too far away, but we all know how I suck at taking pictures ~ LOL
> 
> Pull up the link, and click on "view slideshow again", then click on the arrow to go to the next pic :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/SlideshowEnd.j...07.375535905207[/B]


Link did not work for me...


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Privacy Back to top We at the Gallery have a firm commitment to safeguarding the privacy of our customers. All of your photos are password-protected and are not visible to others unless you explicitly share them. For more information about how we protect your photos and other personal information, see our Privacy Statement.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Privacy Back to top We at the Gallery have a firm commitment to safeguarding the privacy of our customers. All of your photos are password-protected and are not visible to others unless you explicitly share them. For more information about how we protect your photos and other personal information, see our Privacy Statement.[/B]


Try uploading to photobucket if you can...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> What photo? ~ LOL
> 
> I'm losing it


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I've seen so many photos of little hairy white doggies that your photo of half a face gets my attention. And, looking at it much closer, it isn't an earring but 4 little white thingies in the corner. That eye keeps looking at me!

Anyway, you need to go into the kodak area and read how to make your photos public, for sharing. I have never used kodak so can't help.
OR
You can give us your id and pwd and we can log in as you. That might work. 
OR
upload to photobucket and copy over (that sounds like work)
OR
you can go to lunch and think it over!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I've seen so many photos of little hairy white doggies that your photo of half a face gets my attention. And, looking at it much closer, it isn't an earring but 4 little white thingies in the corner. That eye keeps looking at me!
> 
> Anyway, you need to go into the kodak area and read how to make your photos public, for sharing. I have never used kodak so can't help.
> OR
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Oh, you're talking about my avatar. I have no idea what those corner things are. 

Now try this link. If it doesn't work, then I'm off for a Margarita lunch. ~ LOL

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSi...mshare&Ux=0


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It worked! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

What great pictures! I love how serious Stacy looks in some of the pictures. Very intent on getting that grooming just right.  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh wow!! Those are SO GREAT!! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> It worked! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> What great pictures! I love how serious Stacy looks in some of the pictures. Very intent on getting that grooming just right.
> 
> Thanks for sharing![/B]


Bahaha! It's more a look of battling my crazy dog, LOL!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

WHOPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They look great!!! :biggrin: :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

What great pictures!!!!!  I'm glad you are enjoying yourself Stacy.... Caira looks great!  I wish I were coming to the Specialty to see you guys again.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Fine photography, Deb. Thanks for bringing your camera. I only wish I had had a shrub to stand behind or something!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow!! :w00t: beautiful pictures... :aktion033:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Stacy, Caira looks like she is really getting the hang of it :chili: :chili: woohoo! See you guys soon! 

Andrea


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, the pictures were wonderful!!! This one is my favorite. :wub: 

[attachment=25535:185535905207_0_BG.jpg]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Oh, the pictures were wonderful!!! This one is my favorite. :wub:
> 
> [attachment=25535:185535905207_0_BG.jpg][/B]


That's my favorite one also! Plus you can see Deb in the mirror, she thought she could just hide behind the camera, LOL!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Those are great pictures! Thanks for taking them and sharing, Deb.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, I loved seeing your pictures. They are fabulous! How did she do, Stacy? I may have missed it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great job, Stacy! How'd she fair? Did she handle the grass better this time?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Great job, Stacy! How'd she fair? Did she handle the grass better this time?[/B]



Sunday was definitely a better grass day for her, but look at her competetion! She's going to need a LOT more coat to be any type of contender! But I just wanted to get her (and me) in the ring again before Nationals. The good news is she does well on carpet, regardless of any crazy patterns, LOL! 

I start handling classes again when I get back from Nationals and that will be in the grass, so that will be very helpful. She needs a LOT of work on the table also so I've been trying to work on that also. But she definitely doesn't have the 'I'm Scared'
attitude in the ring like Caddy did and that makes it sooo much nicer to show!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420318
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy, no from what I saw, Caira did not exhibit any kind of fear! I am also starting a handling class after Nationals..so perhaps we can swap tips! I know Caira will be a fierce competitor ..she seemed to really enjoy showing! And you don't give yourself the credit you deserve for being so good with her!! 

Andrea


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420326
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with your handling class Andrea! I'll definitely welcome any tips I can get. Yes, Caira does enjoy showing, she thinks she is pretty hot stuff, LOL! I just love her to pieces :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Aren't mirror images great. We see you Deb.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Good job Deb..........thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crazy Caira really shines in the spotlight--she's beautiful. I predict a very successful future for her. Also loved the picture of the Afghan Hound, those are such pretty dogs. Another dog that is a lot of work in show coats. I had a friend who had two - brushing all the time.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Those are great pics!!!!! Caira looks beautiful!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Great Pictures :aktion033: Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420270
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm coming too - I've had a bad day so I need a whole pitcher of margaritas .....
El Torito anyone ???


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420276
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ~ I'm meeting a few friends at El Torito after work. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OH wow, great pics. :aktion033: Looks like fun too. I didn't know they had shows outside. :brownbag: Caira :wub: looks beautiful.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Loved the slideshow!! She really does have the look of confidence!! and a beauty as well!


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

It's official. Deb is the designated photographer for any SoCal get togethers. Great job!!!! I can't wait to share these pics with my family.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Deb, you are not in any pictures!!! Next time we will take turns snapping pictures.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

It worked for me, great slide show. Thanks for sharing Caira is so pretty :wub: 

Chloe & Debra


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great pictures! Well done Deb! Thanks for sharing!

And well done Stacy & Caira!! :aktion033: Practice makes perfect .... not that she's not already perfect ... doh, you know what I mean! I've got the flu - I'm not functioning properly ..... :brownbag: I'm considering adding some whiskey to my next hot lemon & honey drink ..... and it's not even 10.30 am! LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's so much fun watching you show Caira - almost like we were there too. Thanks so much for posting the pics.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> It's so much fun watching you show Caira - almost like we were there too. Thanks so much for posting the pics.[/B]


I know, I feel like Dian didn't just give Caira to me, she gave her to all of us! :wub: 

I am so thankful to have so many wonderful friends!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Great pictures! Well done Deb! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> And well done Stacy & Caira!! :aktion033: Practice makes perfect .... not that she's not already perfect ... doh, you know what I mean! I've got the flu - I'm not functioning properly ..... :brownbag: I'm considering adding some whiskey to my next hot lemon & honey drink ..... *and it's not even 10.30 am! LOL*[/B]


It's evening here - go ahead.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good job Deb, Stacy and Caira! I'm toasting you with a very interesting Char by Bogle


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Great pictures!! Caira looks beautiful!! Great job!! :aktion033:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics so far, I am looking at them now.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I wanted to thank Debbie again for posting these pics and also for all the nice comments that were given about them. It was so nice meeting everybody, I just wish they lived closer!

We'll have to plan a Northern california gettogether soon also!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I wanted to thank Debbie again for posting these pics and also for all the nice comments that were given about them. It was so nice meeting everybody, I just wish they lived closer!
> 
> We'll have to plan a Northern california gettogether soon also![/B]


Stacy ~ I will actually say out loud, what I had only told you. You are living my dream, Girlfriend!!

I have never told anyone else this, not even my son. My original dream was to show, I wasn't sure of the breed, but I loved the thought of bettering the breed. I don't mind losing, I like winning, and I love competition.

My original dream was replaced with rescue, when I fell in love with Joplin, and chose to sign up for NMR.

I have been soooooo amazed with you, Stacy. Your love and care of the little ones. My heart was with you when your little one had her problems. I admired and respected you, for pretty much saying, it is what it is. "She will be spayed, and I will love her forever". 

Being at the Torrance Show, with you, well, I was HONORED, my friend. I am so very proud to call you, my friend. 

I'm sure Paula, Xiang, Tami, and a2z, will agree. It was a blast!!!!

Best of Luck at the Nationals. I will be praying VERY hard for you and Caira :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=421979
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, debbie, you have me in tears here! I think this is one of the nicest things anyone has ever said to me! 

I can't even tell you how much I respect what you are doing with rescue - those maltese whose lives you touch are sooo much better off and fortunate that there are people like you in the world. 

For me, it was easy to make Lucy a pet because that is exactly what she is! It's hard to believe that I haven't even owned a maltese for two years! I've defintiely learned a lot in the short time that I have been lucky enough to be a maltese owner.

Thank you sooo much for everything deb, I mean it! I am very honored to have someone like you as a friend. *hugs you*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing all the photos!! I'm probably going to Northern CA Maltese show - it should be fun!

Stacy - Caira is looking good!! and you look great as well.


----------

